# Highway Weight Restrictions in France



## jsmisfreeatlast (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, i'm preparing for my first m/h trip to France and have struggled to find a definitive answer to the question of Highway weight restriction definitions in France.

I've spent some time looking both on the Web and on these forums but without success.

I'm referring to the 3.5 ton weight limits on some roads around smaller towns/villages, particularly when trying to get to village aires..

From what i gather in the UK any such weight restriction refers to the plated Gross Vehicle Weight of the vehicle irrespective of actual laden weight, although everything Ive read has referred to 7.5 ton restrictions on commercial vehicles.

I suspect that this will be the same in France so am looking for confirmation and maybe some experiences of this subject.

My m/h GVW is plated at 3850 kg although i expect to run at the below 3500kg

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

John :?:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It refers to plated weight. It matters not what the actual weight is, its the numbers on the plate that count

As yours is 3850 you would be deemed to be in breach of the restriction. I am not aware of any Aires located within such restrictions but TECHNICALLY you would not be able to access them. (Unless there is an exeption for "Access only" which is common in the UK but I dont recall ever seeing it in France.

My van is over 3500 so I dont take a risk, Flic is not known for thier tolerance of us UK types !!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Plough through this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-96205-weight.html+signs

tony


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We have spent 6 months plus in France in the last 24 months mainly on aires and our van is 5 tons.

We pay attention to the 3.5 signs only if they do not say sauf livraisons (except deliveries) or except local access (sorry cant remember the french for that and dictionary is not currently accessible) below the sign. 

I cant recollect any aires we havent managed to get to because of the weight although we have avoided some because of the narrow access.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got the same van as Peter and Linda, To the untrained eye I look no different to your average 3.5 tonner. :wink: 

tony


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Memory has returned ( a glass of cheap french wine tends to do this) - the other plate under the no entry sign is "desserte locale" or local service and we take this to mean its OK to enter, cos local service is what we're after!

There are two points to this, the restrictions are there to deter HGVs driving through the village instead of sticking to the main road and no-one would mind a motorhome even if they knew it was more than 3.5 tonnes. The other point is that you shouldn't ignore restrictions because there is a weak bridge or extremely narrow access for obvious reasons.

We have found that french police usually patrol the aires regularly and none has ever taken exception to us nor even bigger vehicles and we are grateful for their presence.

P&L


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We are 4.25t - and go through the 3.5t signs, again we look the same as any other, and unless you see the maxi sign on one side of the side, you wouldn't know we were heavier than the usual 3.5t in France. 

Carol


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, some French Communes (or at least the Mairie) have become hostile to Camping-Cars due to an impression of abusive behaviour by French or foreign MHers who have overstayed on Aires, encroached on other land, or thoughtlessly dumped their waste to the detriment of the local environment. The French are very environmentally aware, perhaps more so than the British.

They have tried to ban Camping-Cars from entering some villages altogether. The Administrative Courts have overturned such bans because under French law the the Communes have exceeded their powers and are not allowed to discriminate against Camping-Cars specifically. Therefore these Communes have tended to impose a 3.5t weight ban instead because that is legal - it does not discriminate against one class of vehicle but it does effectively ban the heavier Camping Cars from entering. So, you should not assume that this type of weight restriction has been aimed just at heavy lorries or that you will not be stopped by the local Police and your weight plate checked just because you are a tourist. 

This topic has been much discussed on the French Camping-Car forums and that is where I gleaned this information. Sadly not all France welcomes Camping-Cars any longer. 

SD


----------



## jsmisfreeatlast (Oct 11, 2010)

Firstly thanks to all for some very useful insight and practical experiences,

I maybe should have said Aires and Campsites in my original post.

The second stop I planned to stay at on my route through France was from the ACSI book but it warned of a 3.5 ton restriction on the road leading to it. It was this that prompted the question.

It's encouraging to hear that these are rare.

I really dont want to get into a legal arguement with the French police not least because my french isnt quite up to it, but, as the old saying goes... forewarned is forearmed.

Good point about the "access only".

I shall proceed with caution.

Thanks again  
John


----------

